# Can you do Anti Sune or Sune faster?



## davidgreece (Oct 22, 2010)

Can you do Anti Sune or Sune faster? I can do anti sune faster. I find it hard to do the U2 in sune with my left hand well.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Oct 22, 2010)

sune is like .41 and anti is lie .51


----------



## riffz (Oct 22, 2010)

Definitely antisune for me. I use R' U' R U' R' U2 R


----------



## Joker (Oct 22, 2010)

For 2H:


Spoiler



Anti



OH:


Spoiler



Anti





Spoiler



lol


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 22, 2010)

definitely antisune


----------



## frogmanson (Oct 22, 2010)

Antisune, I keep changing my execution of the Sune >.<, I can't pick one. D;


----------



## Forte (Oct 22, 2010)

I always think of Sune as R U R' U one and Antisune as R U2 one

I think Antisune is faster for me but I'm slow in general ):


----------



## AJ Blair (Oct 23, 2010)

Mine are the same...but I just do Sune as R U R' U R U2 R' and Antisune as L' U' L U' L' U2 L


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm afraid to try to get sub0.5 on Antisune because last time I tried to hit a PB on it I popped my yellow side screw and my whole yellow layer exploded. I had to turn the screw about 3-4 turns. I don't want to strip my core so I'm not worrying about making it any faster. Either way Anti Sune is faster (RU2) than Sune. Sune is still sub1 though (0.6 or 0.7 or something. I just got 0.71 and 0.72 and a 1.16 (locked up trying to go too fast) so I'm still okay with it ).


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 23, 2010)

Definitely for antisune.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2010)

anti sune by far


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 23, 2010)

Eh, I can do R' U' R U' R' U2 R fastest, which I suppose is a sune


----------



## RyanReese09 (Oct 23, 2010)

actually that is an anti sune case so...shouldn't it be considered antisune? I'd consider it antisune anyway


----------



## Joker (Oct 23, 2010)

Antisune...the unoriented centers need to be flipped counter clockwise, and for sune they need to be flipped clockwise.


----------



## uberCuber (Oct 23, 2010)

RyanReese09 said:


> actually that is an anti sune case so...shouldn't it be considered antisune? I'd consider it antisune anyway


 


Joker said:


> Antisune...the unoriented centers need to be flipped counter clockwise, and for sune they need to be flipped clockwise.


 
I lol at both of you..I am pretty sure he knows what antisune is...also notice the  face on his post


----------



## dillonbladez (Oct 23, 2010)

anti

R' U' R U' R' U2 R


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 23, 2010)

Easily anti-sune


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 23, 2010)

AJ Blair said:


> Mine are the same...but I just do Sune as R U R' U R U2 R' and Antisune as L' U' L U' L' U2 L


 
I do exactly the opposite: my Sune is an ani-Sune on the left : U + L’ U2 L U L’ U L


----------



## bigbee99 (Oct 23, 2010)

Antisune by around .3 seconds


----------



## irontwig (Oct 23, 2010)

riffz said:


> Definitely antisune for me. I use R' U' R U' R' U2 R


 


dillonbladez said:


> anti
> 
> R' U' R U' R' U2 R



Those are Sunes, not anti-Sunes -_-. I use anti-Sune for both OCLL cases; R' U2 R U R' U R and L U2 L' U' L U' L'


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 23, 2010)

The case is antisune, the alg is a sune.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 23, 2010)

Sune=





Antisune=





Do U2 slowly first with your left.

The *REAL* algorithm on OLL antisune is this: R U2 R' U' R U' R' (U2 with right)
Sune: R U R' U2 R U R' (U2 with left)

Trust me on this.


----------



## riffz (Oct 23, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> The case is antisune, the alg is a sune.


 
I assumed OP was asking which OLL case we could solve faster, as he did not provide specific algorithms for comparison. Either way my answer remains the same.



TK 421 said:


> The *REAL* algorithm on OLL antisune is this: R U2 R' U' R U' R' (U2 with right)


 
I didn't realize the other algs weren't real. :\


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 23, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Sune: R U R' U2 R U R' (U2 with left)
> 
> Trust me on this.


Why?


Anyhow, if it's a symmetry of R U R' U R U2 R' it's a Sune alg, if it's a symmetry of the inverse it's an anti-Sune alg. Just look where the U2 occurs.


----------



## Rpotts (Oct 26, 2010)

Well under the technicality of R' U' R U' R' U2 R not being an antisune I voted wrong. I don't use anti sune. Ever. except fat ones.


----------



## teller (Oct 26, 2010)

Sune is now faster for me, ever since I eliminated the re-grips.

But I've since learned that raw TPS can spank anything.


----------



## Godmil (Oct 26, 2010)

I only just learned the 'proper' anti-sune case (R U2...) yesterday, it's pretty fast, but I think Normal sune flows much better for me.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 26, 2010)

There's nothing I can execute faster than a Sune on the right : z U' R' U R' U' R2 U


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pyjam said:


> There's nothing I can execute faster than a Sune on the right : U R' U' R' U R2 U'


 
U R U' R U R2 U' *?


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 26, 2010)

Sorry, it's : z U' R' U R' U' R2 U


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pyjam said:


> No. z U R' U' R' U R2 U'


 
That's not a Sune, bro.
That's a CLS case. A - one, actually.


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 26, 2010)

I have no idea of what is CLS. I edited my two previous answers.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 26, 2010)

Pyjam said:


> I have no idea of what is CLS. I edited my two previous answers.


 CLS is the second MGLS-specific step. "The corner of the last slot is placed while the last layer corners are oriented."


----------



## Pyjam (Oct 26, 2010)

Interesting. That seems very above my level. I'll be back in a couple of years.


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 13, 2011)

I used to be faster at sune until I saw this thread and saw the R U2 algorithm, used to use the L algorithm, the antisune with R you dont need to regrip, how can I get faster with sune? Also sorry for bumping this post lol


----------



## AustinReed (Sep 13, 2011)

I have had some really weird sune-executions. My anti has always remained the same, and it's the fastest one for me. Sune is just awkward to do sometimes.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Sep 13, 2011)

Antisune for me :S


----------



## Chrisalead (Sep 13, 2011)

It takes 0.7s to do a Sune for me. Anti-Sune is a bit slower than that.


----------



## Carrot (Sep 13, 2011)

L' U' L U' L' U2 L (Sune)


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sune^-1

My antisune avg is ~0.47ish, sune avg is probably ~0.60


----------



## Julian (Sep 13, 2011)

Antisune case alg: L' U' L U' L' U2' L
Sune case alg: L U L' U L U2' L'

But apparently these are both sune algs (because the U2 is at the end?)


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 13, 2011)

Anti-Sune by a mile but, to be fair, my Sune fingertrick isn't very good.


----------

